# **LOWRIDER SCENE EYE CANDY**



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

SO AFTER MANY REQUEST WE FINALLY DECIDE TO DROP THE LOWRIDER SCENE EYE CANDY. THIS DVD CONTAINS 10 SHOOTS WITH SOME OF THE BADDEST LOW LOWS AND SOME OF THE FINEST MODELS  










AND HERE ARE SOME SAMPLES  




































































































AND OUR CLOTHES HANDLER. PAULY CHINGON :0


----------



## odogg's orange 64 (Jul 2, 2006)

holly shit


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

how can i get 1


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*can i get it next day air...?????*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I WANT ONE OF THESE DVDS PM ME WITH INFO!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 20 2009, 11:00 PM~13954401
> *I WANT ONE OF THESE DVDS PM ME WITH INFO!
> *


pm me the info on the dvds


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@May 20 2009, 10:35 PM~13954129
> *how can i get 1
> *



paypal at [email protected] OR P.O. BOX 915 WATSONVILLE, CA 95077 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 20 2009, 10:42 PM~13954203
> *can i get it next day air...?????
> *



it can be done :0


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

I like how it came out,it looks good fellas!!! cant wait 2 c it on sunday.AZTECAS cc thanks u for letting us b part of this. we all had a good time.  im going to nead about 165974187650865974 copys. lol LOS AZTECAS EAST BAY


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

\

cant wait to see it on sunday save me a copy also!  
so when are we going to start workin on eye candy volume 2? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ...good job guys..


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 20 2009, 08:27 PM~13952475
> *SO AFTER MANY REQUEST WE FINALLY DECIDE TO DROP THE LOWRIDER SCENE EYE CANDY. THIS DVD CONTAINS 10 SHOOTS WITH SOME OF THE BADDEST LOW LOWS AND SOME OF THE FINEST MODELS
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD...THANKS FOR PUTING MY CAR ON THE BACK COVER :thumbsup: CUZ I KNOW WUTS INSIDE :cheesy: I NEVER SAW THE NEW STYLE PLAQUE LOOKS SOOOO GOOOD :biggrin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

THIS IS EYE CANDY. LOL. TRY AGAIN.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 21 2009, 10:36 PM~13964886
> *THIS IS EYE CANDY. LOL.  TRY AGAIN.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

paypal right , but how much?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 21 2009, 09:24 PM~13964756
> *LOOKING GOOD...THANKS FOR PUTING MY CAR ON THE BACK COVER :thumbsup: CUZ I KNOW WUTS  INSIDE :cheesy:  I NEVER SAW THE NEW STYLE PLAQUE LOOKS SOOOO GOOOD :biggrin:
> *



your welcome, thanx for commin out and given us a hand


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@May 21 2009, 10:24 PM~13965374
> *paypal right , but how much?
> *



$20 plus 4.95 shippin


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ_@May 21 2009, 02:29 PM~13960448
> *I like how it came out,it looks good fellas!!! cant wait 2 c it on sunday.AZTECAS cc thanks u for letting us b part of this. we all had a good time.  im going to nead about 165974187650865974 copys. lol    LOS  AZTECAS EAST BAY
> *



thanx again to all aztecas member for all the support on this one. without u this would not happen :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 21 2009, 09:36 PM~13964886
> *THIS IS EYE CANDY. LOL.  TRY AGAIN.
> *



so are you talkin about the cars? the models or my HD DVD? i know i was not goin to include all the types of girls. i tryed to stay away from cougars. i guess its a generation GAP..

here its my new dvd. droppin this weekend.  










so whats new down there tony?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

some of the featured cars on this dvd























































and a random pic


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 21 2009, 10:50 PM~13965660
> *some of the featured cars on this dvd
> 
> 
> ...


all the cars are bad ass.....especially this one....dont forget my calendar!! Bring them to the Socios show


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 21 2009, 10:52 PM~13965677
> *all the cars are bad ass.....especially this one....dont forget my calendar!!  Bring them to the Socios show
> *



i already put them in a box  see u sunday


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 21 2009, 10:55 PM~13965718
> *i already put them in a box   see u sunday
> *


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

NICE


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64_@May 20 2009, 10:29 PM~13954061
> *holly shit
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 22 2009, 11:54 AM~13970620
> *NICE
> *


hell yeaa :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 20 2009, 08:27 PM~13952475
> *SO AFTER MANY REQUEST WE FINALLY DECIDE TO DROP THE LOWRIDER SCENE EYE CANDY. THIS DVD CONTAINS 10 SHOOTS WITH SOME OF THE BADDEST LOW LOWS AND SOME OF THE FINEST MODELS
> 
> 
> ...


WOW


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 21 2009, 10:50 PM~13965660
> *some of the featured cars on this dvd
> 
> 
> ...


Need to see more of this one..


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@May 23 2009, 09:54 AM~13977697
> *Need to see more of this one..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

im getting one :biggrin:


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

i dont like this... photobucket blocked all the good ones


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 21 2009, 10:33 PM~13965482
> *so are you talkin about the cars? the models or my HD DVD?  i know i was not goin to include all the types of girls. i tryed to stay away from cougars. i guess its a generation GAP..
> 
> here its my new dvd. droppin this weekend.
> ...


can we see some pics of all the hunnies in the video


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

JUST WATCHED THE DVD :biggrin: ALL I'M GOING 2 SAY IS WOW   
CAN'T SAY NO MORE U HAVE 2 BUY UR OWN .
IT'S WORTH THE PRICE :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 24 2009, 10:17 PM~13987791
> *JUST WATCHED THE DVD  :biggrin:  ALL I'M GOING 2 SAY IS WOW
> CAN'T SAY NO MORE U HAVE 2 BUY UR OWN .
> IT'S WORTH THE PRICE  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir!!!!!!!! :biggrin: its worth every dollar


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 24 2009, 10:17 PM~13987791
> *JUST WATCHED THE DVD  :biggrin:  ALL I'M GOING 2 SAY IS WOW
> CAN'T SAY NO MORE U HAVE 2 BUY UR OWN .
> IT'S WORTH THE PRICE  :biggrin:
> *



thanx glad u like it :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 28 2009, 09:44 AM~14025016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ogbankroller (Jan 16, 2007)

speachless :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 24 2009, 10:17 PM~13987791
> *JUST WATCHED THE DVD  :biggrin:  ALL I'M GOING 2 SAY IS WOW
> CAN'T SAY NO MORE U HAVE 2 BUY UR OWN .
> IT'S WORTH THE PRICE  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 22 2009, 12:50 AM~13965660
> *some of the featured cars on this dvd
> 
> 
> ...



This car is off the hook!!


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## polo2006 (May 30, 2009)

great post


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

. . . . . . . . :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

.. A cochino's dream come true ! ! ! ! ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 30 2009, 06:51 PM~14048691
> *. . . . . . . .  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> .. A cochino's dream come true ! ! ! ! !  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



doin our best for the cochino community :cheesy:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 31 2009, 09:20 PM~14057362
> *doin our best for the cochino community :cheesy:
> *


will u guys b at the streetlow show sunday?


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 21 2009, 09:36 PM~13964886
> *THIS IS EYE CANDY. LOL.  TRY AGAIN.
> *


i hop he aint talking about the cars :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ_@Jun 1 2009, 04:01 PM~14064642
> *will u guys b at the streetlow show sunday?
> *



we will b at the lowrider show this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 4 2009, 11:09 PM~14100860
> *we will b at the lowrider show this weekend.  :biggrin:
> *


  See you there.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbankroller_@May 28 2009, 01:02 PM~14027156
> *speachless  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE :biggrin:


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 4 2009, 11:51 PM~14101117
> *VERY NICE :biggrin:
> *


not only that one but all the cars on the dvd are real nice  o and the girls


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbankroller_@May 28 2009, 02:02 PM~14027156
> *speachless  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deecaddy_@Jun 6 2009, 05:21 PM~14113522
> *:0  :0  :0
> *



have to see the girls WAXIN the ride  :0


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 31 2009, 09:20 PM~14057362
> *doin our best for the cochino community :cheesy:
> *


THANKS BRO.. COCHINOS 4 LIFE! :h5:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 20 2009, 09:27 PM~13952475
> *SO AFTER MANY REQUEST WE FINALLY DECIDE TO DROP THE LOWRIDER SCENE EYE CANDY. THIS DVD CONTAINS 10 SHOOTS WITH SOME OF THE BADDEST LOW LOWS AND SOME OF THE FINEST MODELS
> 
> 
> ...


fap fap fap :cheesy:


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

Bad Ass Video, Keep them coming !!!!!


----------



## POYO_66 (Oct 18, 2006)

how do i order one?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Norcal_66impala_@Jun 10 2009, 08:03 AM~14148612
> *how do i order one?
> *



paypal at [email protected] $20. PLUS $5 S&H :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

..damn it !!!!!!! 
I was there rapping to u guys at the booth in SB and I forgot to grab one ....
.. Must have been looking at ass passing by, LOL. I think that means I blocked myself :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

ttt . . .


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@Jun 9 2009, 09:05 PM~14145366
> *Bad Ass Video, Keep them coming !!!!!
> *



we will  :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 10 2009, 02:52 PM~14151121
> *paypal at [email protected]  $20. PLUS $5 S&H :biggrin:
> *


Paypal sent. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

All I can say is


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 14 2009, 10:46 PM~14191722
> *we will    :biggrin:
> *


Glad YOU MADE IT HOME SAFE... I STILL FORGOT THE DVD'S! I'LL SEE YOU IN WOODLAND...


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :worship: :yes:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ_@Jun 16 2009, 12:39 AM~14203719
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:  :yes:
> *



whats up LOS :biggrin:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

what up lowriderscene...left you a p/m....


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Jun 16 2009, 09:43 PM~14213101
> *what up lowriderscene...left you a p/m....
> *



sent thanx man :biggrin:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 17 2009, 07:29 AM~14215669
> *sent thanx man  :biggrin:
> *


  THANKS....


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

i like the blue one its very classy :biggrin: 

i wish i had the money to get a copy of both dvds. but ive already spent 200$ on bike stuff.


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 16 2009, 03:46 PM~14209257
> *whats up LOS :biggrin:
> *


whats up fellas,let me know when u guys are ready to start eye candy 2!!!!!!!! :biggrin: u know im ready when u r!!!!


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 21 2009, 11:50 PM~13965660
> *some of the featured cars on this dvd
> 
> 
> ...


I like how that palm tree is growing out of that red ragtop, classy....
~M~


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 17 2009, 07:29 AM~14215669
> *sent thanx man  :biggrin:
> *


sent you a p/m....


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ_@Jul 13 2009, 05:21 PM~14461621
> *ttt
> *


sup carlos :biggrin:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by homyzrus_@Jul 13 2009, 05:31 PM~14461723
> *sup carlos :biggrin:
> *


que onda , we nead to start on the new project :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

LOWLIFE GUACHI OKC


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACGUACHI_@Jul 14 2009, 02:05 PM~14470884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: the topic says eye candy not eye shit!


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

What up Serg, they need some videos in TX. They keep asking for them in FT Worth.
Show them How We Do It Out Here !!!!

Keep them videos coming!!!


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@Jul 22 2009, 11:26 PM~14557249
> *What up Serg, they need some videos in TX. They keep asking for them in FT Worth.
> Show them How We Do It Out Here !!!!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jul 14 2009, 04:05 PM~14472976
> *:uh: the topic says eye candy not eye shit!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jul 14 2009, 05:05 PM~14472976
> *:uh: the topic says eye candy not eye shit!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbankroller_@May 28 2009, 02:02 PM~14027156
> *speachless  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@Jul 22 2009, 11:26 PM~14557249
> *What up Serg, they need some videos in TX. They keep asking for them in FT Worth.
> Show them How We Do It Out Here !!!!
> 
> ...


next stop wild mint uncensor sin chones that is on true cochino fashion :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by homyzrus_@Aug 3 2009, 01:59 PM~14661617
> *next stop wild mint uncensor sin chones that is on true cochino fashion :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ONECLEANREGAL (Jul 21, 2009)

CLL


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ_@Aug 4 2009, 06:21 PM~14675707
> *:thumbsup:
> *


con la morenita de ayer o tu como la ves :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jul 14 2009, 04:05 PM~14472976
> *:uh: the topic says eye candy not eye shit!
> *



LOUI DA HATER EAT A DICK HIJO DE TU PUTA MADRE 

BUT ITS OK LIFE GOES ON :biggrin:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 18 2009, 04:35 PM~14231726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that,s a bad ride :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Aug 26 2009, 06:58 PM~14891556
> *that,s a bad ride  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


all the cars on the dvd are bad ass that is the reason is call eye candie plus the girls :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT! WAT UP LOWRIDER SCENE! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK! :wave: :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Lu Daddy (Mar 20, 2008)

damn datz sum hot shit how can i get a copy of dis dvd anybody no's :0


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lu Daddy_@Sep 7 2009, 10:32 AM~15003299
> *damn datz sum hot shit how can i get a copy of dis dvd anybody no's :0
> *



paypal. [email protected] or P.O. BOX 915 Watsonville, ca 95077 :biggrin:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

YOU GUYS GOING TO BE AT LOLYSTCS SHOW ON DA 27TH? :biggrin:


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Sep 9 2009, 10:29 AM~15026479
> *YOU GUYS GOING TO BE AT LOLYSTCS SHOW ON DA 27TH? :biggrin:
> *


yiejitos on the 12, streetlow on the 13 ,lolystcs the 27, vegas on the 11 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 21 2009, 10:50 PM~13965660
> *some of the featured cars on this dvd
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ_@Sep 17 2009, 07:46 PM~15112889
> *:thumbsup:
> *


i need to up load some pics of the minivan wit the official cochino seal :biggrin:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by homyzrus_@Sep 17 2009, 09:23 PM~15114336
> *i need to up load some pics of the minivan wit the official cochino seal :biggrin:
> *


please do bro!!!! i wana c them


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by homyzrus_@Sep 17 2009, 09:23 PM~15114336
> *i need to up load some pics of the minivan wit the official cochino seal :biggrin:
> *


where the pics bro?


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ_@Sep 20 2009, 06:14 PM~15135312
> *where the pics bro?
> *


un minuto


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 21 2009, 10:33 PM~13965482
> *so are you talkin about the cars? the models or my HD DVD?  i know i was not goin to include all the types of girls. i tryed to stay away from cougars. i guess its a generation GAP..
> 
> here its my new dvd. droppin this weekend.
> ...


*is that blue caprice on the back cover an AmigoS L.V. Ride ???*


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by homyzrus_@Sep 20 2009, 09:09 PM~15137203
> *un minuto
> *


put them up :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Sep 20 2009, 09:26 PM~15137441
> *is that blue caprice on the back cover an AmigoS L.V.  Ride ???
> *


yes inded


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Sep 21 2009, 09:56 PM~15148764
> *yes  inded
> *


* I thought that was Danny's Ride  i'll make sure He buys the DVD :biggrin: *


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Sep 21 2009, 11:03 PM~15149471
> * I thought that was Danny's Ride   i'll make sure He buys the DVD  :biggrin:
> *



we will be at vegas in 2 weeks for the supershow :biggrin:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

Damn Serg....doing it big time bro........niceeee.
Give me a call when ya get a chance there are a few things I wanted to pass by ya about the hounds..............


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm surprised i havent picked this up yet. im dropping the ball


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Sep 24 2009, 08:42 AM~15172970
> *we will be at vegas in 2 weeks for the supershow  :biggrin:
> *


*awwwwww we wont be there though .... were can i get that dvd ?? so is danny's ride in the dvd or just on the back cover ??*


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Sep 24 2009, 01:51 PM~15175770
> *awwwwww we wont be there though .... were can i get that dvd ?? so is danny's ride in the dvd or just on the back cover ??
> *


he is in the dvd :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Sep 24 2009, 02:51 PM~15175770
> *awwwwww we wont be there though .... were can i get that dvd ?? so is danny's ride in the dvd or just on the back cover ??
> *


Lori, I can get one for you from these guys!!!

What's up Uce!!! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Sep 7 2009, 01:19 PM~15004201
> *paypal.  [email protected]      or P.O. BOX 915 Watsonville, ca 95077 :biggrin:
> *


right click save :biggrin:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Oct 1 2009, 09:14 AM~15238753
> *Lori, I can get one for you from these guys!!!
> 
> What's up Uce!!! :biggrin:
> *


*Would u Please Cisco that would be Great :biggrin: *


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Oct 1 2009, 06:59 PM~15243281
> *Would u Please Cisco that would be Great :biggrin:
> *


..No problem miss; consider it done . . . Best of luck, safe trip, and alot of fun for you guys this weekend..!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

hands down this is the bomb of the century.


----------



## Cecamania (Oct 1, 2009)

*NICE MIX OF CARS AND CHICKS!!!  *


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Sep 24 2009, 08:58 AM~15173098
> *Damn Serg....doing it big time bro........niceeee.
> Give me a call when ya get a chance there are a few things I wanted to pass by ya about the hounds..............
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Oct 1 2009, 09:14 AM~15238753
> *Lori, I can get one for you from these guys!!!
> 
> What's up Uce!!! :biggrin:
> *



what up blood brotha :biggrin:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Oct 2 2009, 07:38 AM~15247535
> *..No problem miss; consider it done . . . Best of luck, safe trip, and alot of fun for you guys this weekend..!!!
> *


*Thanks a bunch Cisco :biggrin: ... & thanks we'll see u soon*


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Oct 2 2009, 12:00 PM~15249115
> *what up blood brotha :biggrin:
> *


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 2 2009, 08:43 AM~15247580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM !!! This Bombs got my Vote.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Oct 8 2009, 10:03 PM~15308725
> *DAM !!!  This Bombs got my Vote.
> *



TTT :biggrin:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

hope you guys gots some rest good to see you out in vegas


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Oct 15 2009, 05:11 PM~15369810
> *hope you guys  gots some rest good to see you out in vegas
> *


sup glen it was nice see you at the show hope to see you in oddesa


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ_@Oct 15 2009, 08:04 PM~15371901
> *:wave:
> *


next year you need to take the hoochie movil to vegas we need to set the camera and film all the hoodrat talent of vegas :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Oct 2 2009, 11:18 AM~15249305
> *Thanks a bunch  Cisco  :biggrin:  ... & thanks we'll see u soon
> *


cisco miss getting somthig for you but you can all ways go to black magic and get the dvds at the shop just in case somebody forgets :biggrin:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by homyzrus_@Oct 15 2009, 10:23 PM~15373817
> *next year you need to take the hoochie movil to vegas we need to set the camera and film all the hoodrat talent of vegas :biggrin:  :h5:
> *


next year 4 shure!!put up some pics bro  :biggrin:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

still no pics


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homyzrus_@Oct 15 2009, 10:29 PM~15373852
> *cisco miss getting somthig for you but you can all ways go to black magic and get the dvds at the shop just in case somebody forgets :biggrin:
> *


*WILL DO THANKS :biggrin: *


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

. . Waiting for Eye-Candy vol.2 Uce ! :biggrin:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Dec 3 2009, 02:36 PM~15860848
> *. . Waiting for Eye-Candy vol.2 Uce !  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Dec 3 2009, 02:36 PM~15860848
> *. . Waiting for Eye-Candy vol.2 Uce !  :biggrin:
> *



thats one of the projects for next year :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

this dvd is the shit.thanks lowrider scene. TTT for cool homies.


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ogbankroller_@May 28 2009, 12:02 PM~14027156
> *speachless  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!!!


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 2 2009, 06:43 AM~15247580
> *
> 
> 
> ...



pretty much


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

we are already started collecting all the footage to get it going for this year vol 2 we hope to have something for july 4th :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jan 6 2010, 02:30 PM~16204693
> *we are already started collecting all the footage to get it going for this year vol 2  we hope to have something for july 4th  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know if you need me to hold the lights or the camers for the videoing :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

pics


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ_@Jan 23 2010, 03:34 AM~16383893
> *pics
> *


we gone to post some pics on the cabaret site :boink: :boink:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

you guy got any japan lowrider mags left,if you do how much shipped to san leandro 94578


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Feb 9 2010, 07:57 AM~16558502
> *you guy got any japan lowrider mags left,if you do how much shipped to san leandro 94578
> *



which ones u lookin for??


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jan 25 2010, 03:41 PM~16406280
> *we gone to post some pics on the cabaret site :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :wow: . i like the chick with the sammwich :biggrin: nothin like Arby's to satify that hunger.....

What fella's :wave:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 10 2010, 12:52 AM~16569635
> *:wow: . i like the chick with the sammwich  :biggrin:  nothin like Arby's to satify that hunger.....
> 
> What fella's  :wave:
> *



what up ron. :biggrin: glad u liked it :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Dec 3 2009, 02:36 PM~15860848
> *. . Waiting for Eye-Candy vol.2 Uce !  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 18 2009, 03:35 PM~14231726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

:0


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 21 2009, 10:50 PM~13965660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
was is PHOENIX on sunday.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 9 2010, 12:32 AM~16835618
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> was is PHOENIX on sunday.
> 
> ...



as seen on LIL :biggrin:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 9 2010, 12:32 AM~16835618
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> was is PHOENIX on sunday.
> 
> ...


we always in the house!!! 1st place 70s radical.  :biggrin:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

is there gonna b a eye candy 2?  :biggrin:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Mar 9 2010, 12:32 AM~16835618
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> was is PHOENIX on sunday.
> 
> ...


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

available july 4th :0


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 22 2009, 12:36 AM~13964886
> *THIS IS EYE CANDY. LOL.   TRY AGAIN.
> *


word homie i waz thinking the same thing!the models look like crack heads!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Jun 15 2010, 09:28 PM~17799092
> *word homie i waz thinking the same thing!the models look like crack heads!
> *



to each its own.... maybe its the reason mine still going :biggrin:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 16 2010, 02:58 AM~17800982
> *to each its own....  maybe its the reason mine still going :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MRJ-AIR_@Jun 15 2010, 05:05 PM~17796530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good work bro


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MRJ-AIR_@Jun 15 2010, 05:05 PM~17796530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u in daygo,.,.?,.,.


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Jun 15 2010, 09:28 PM~17799092
> *word homie i waz thinking the same thing!the models look like crack heads!
> *


u must got hella hoes then, post up better ones on your car then if u like talking shit !!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jun 24 2010, 09:18 PM~17880858
> *u in daygo,.,.?,.,.
> *


YEA HE IN DAYGO HE MY BOY FROM WAY BACK


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 15 2010, 11:24 AM~17793398
> *available july 4th :0
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

Are you guys coming to the picnic on the 17th? We could use A LOT of EYE CANDY there!!!


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

the website now works. :0 

http://www.lowriderscenedvd.com


----------



## billyknockout (Oct 1, 2010)

Wheres the girls ?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 20 2009, 08:27 PM~13952475
> *SO AFTER MANY REQUEST WE FINALLY DECIDE TO DROP THE LOWRIDER SCENE EYE CANDY. THIS DVD CONTAINS 10 SHOOTS WITH SOME OF THE BADDEST LOW LOWS AND SOME OF THE FINEST MODELS
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 85Lac'nPurple (Nov 30, 2010)

i picked this dvd up when i was out at the San B. show, it's not to bad :thumbsup:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 20 2009, 08:27 PM~13952475
> *SO AFTER MANY REQUEST WE FINALLY DECIDE TO DROP THE LOWRIDER SCENE EYE CANDY. THIS DVD CONTAINS 10 SHOOTS WITH SOME OF THE BADDEST LOW LOWS AND SOME OF THE FINEST MODELS
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

Waiting on part 2!!!!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@May 1 2011, 09:23 AM~20458872
> *Waiting on part 2!!!!
> *



Featuring double mint? :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@May 1 2011, 08:23 AM~20458872
> *Waiting on part 2!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :yes:

:x: . . . :naughty:


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 1 2011, 12:56 PM~20459338
> *Featuring double mint? :biggrin:
> *


My car, come shoot it at the Toledo show


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 1 2011, 09:56 AM~20459338
> *Featuring double mint? :biggrin:
> *


Hell Yeah!!! just no roof shots!!!

Let me know when... I got the PATRON !!!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@May 2 2011, 10:15 AM~20466368
> *My car, come shoot it at the Toledo show
> *



sup man let me know. we'll make this the national eye candy :0


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 2 2011, 09:00 AM~20465806
> *:0  :0 :yes:
> 
> :x:  . . .  :naughty:
> *



sup uso :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@May 2 2011, 01:38 PM~20467927
> *Hell Yeah!!! just no roof shots!!!
> 
> Let me know when... I got the PATRON !!!
> *


so we need to start lookin for females and yes no roof shots that no bueno for the raza :biggrin: :tongue: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

So did you lock them down? Cant advertise without confirmation...
Give me a call..


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 2 2011, 08:00 AM~20465806
> *:0  :0 :yes:
> 
> :x:  . . .  :naughty:
> *


 :h5: Ah yes cruzin Las Vegas in the Cutty Bumpin Eye candy, don't get no better than that :naughty:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@May 16 2011, 10:13 AM~20562680
> *So did you lock them down? Cant advertise without confirmation...
> Give me a call..
> *



my bad been busy lately, and you know the confirmation will be yes..... u got 3 of them ready to go :0 give me a ring :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

AVAILABLE LOWRIDERSCENEDVD.COM


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 19 2011, 01:56 PM~20587293
> *my bad been busy lately,  and you know the confirmation will be yes.....  u got 3 of them ready to go :0  give me a ring :biggrin:
> *


Just Need 2 !!! or is it buy 2 get 1 FREE...


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@May 27 2011, 09:06 AM~20640205
> *Just Need 2 !!! or is it buy 2 get 1 FREE...
> *


you know we are like savemart :biggrin: :boink: :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 27 2011, 12:04 PM~20641206
> *you know we are like savemart :biggrin:  :boink:  :h5:  :rimshot:
> *


Sup bro pm me info for ur new copy


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

Party time around the corner!!!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

lets do this thing:h5::rimshot::boink:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> lets do this thing:h5::rimshot::boink:


when will this vidio b out fellas


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> AVAILABLE LOWRIDERSCENEDVD.COM


:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## cisco la gente (May 13, 2010)

252435_10150276565994602_58407459601_9064633_992528_n


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

Wildmint said:


> Party time around the corner!!!


 It's gonna be eye candy live at your party


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> It's gonna be eye candy live at your party


:0 i wanna go

















:biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

nice


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

nice video waiting vol 2 eye candy coming to your living room. i got the cadi ready if you need it for next video .:thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:inout:


----------

